# silicone



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I got some silicone online was under aquarium silicone but tube says not for constant submersion. Its daps 100% silicone 100% waterproof window door & siding so is this actually safe? I have heard as long as its 100% silicone its safe


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

It may have been miscategorized. I wouldn't use it on inside seams.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I was hoping to use it on my sump tank but I not gonna use it unless someone else has an had no prob


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

I use GE 100% silicon type 1, it works great. Type 2 is not good for aquarium use, though it is 100% silicon also.

It's not necessarily safe by just being 100% silicon.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If it is mold/mildew resistant it is not safe for aquariums.I searched DAP products and didn't find one for aquariums.
DAP Products - Silicone Sealants - DAP® Window & Door 100% Silicone Rubber Sealant


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Dap does make a aquarium silicone its daps all purpose adhesive


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

All purpose 100% silicone adhesive to be specific.Found a link to it.
DAP Products - Silicone Sealants - DAP® All-Purpose 100% Silicone Adhesive Sealant


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

That's the stuff I usually use can't be bought in a big tube at least I haven't found. Works great as long as surface is clean. Also works great for boots lol I tryed it


----------



## JUNKBOAT (Dec 16, 2011)

100% silicone GE or Dap no additives. That should do it.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I tryed a new one its made by loctite clear silicone this stuff is awesome it seems to have a rugged seal to it an seems a lil thicker. This might become my no1 still some more test to know for sure


----------

